
Choreographing Armageddon in “Bravo Romeo Delta” - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2014/11/choreographing-armageddon-bravo-romeo-delta/
======
ngcc_hk
Soviet Union ...

I wonder whether you will have a game between china vs USA etc one day.

